# Anyone know the lineage of Echo snowblowers ?



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

This popped up on CL today and being a fan of Echo chainsaws/trimmers it got my attention.

Anyone know anything about it ?
I doubt it was their own design.

Not sure about that chute mod though.

I found a manual for it and it's dated July 1996 and model # is ST-1033E
Corporate address listed is...
Echo Incorporated
400 Oakwood Rd.
Lake Zurich, IL 60047


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's looking pretty MTD to me. Those are the "Sears" red tipped levers, headlight and handlebar panel with shifter, BUT .. I can't find any reference to Echo in the MTD history https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTD_Products


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

lol....the chute mod/ roof vent is creative ! does look very mtd etc etc .


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think that style handles / control levers is Murray. Are you sure someone didn't just stick an Echo sticker on the bucket?


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

No I guess these were actually producced. Just found some parts diagrams.

Echo Snow Blower Parts | Great Selection | Great Prices | eReplacementParts.com


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Found this on Echo's website and also sent them an email...

SPECIFICATIONS

Engine: 4-Stroke Tecumseh 
Dual 10 H.P. (21.82 cu. in) 

Net Weight: 325 lbs. * YIKES !!!*

Starter: Recoil/Electric 
Speeds: 6F/ 2R 
Impeller Size: 12 in. 
Auger Size: 16 in. 
Grease Fittings: YES 
Clear Path: 33 in. 
Adj. Skid Shoes: YES 
Reversible Scraping: YES 
Tires: 16" Semi Pneumatic 
Chute Rotation: 220 Degrees 
Fuel Capacity: 1 gal. 

Special Feature: Non-Clogging Rectangular Rotation Clutch

TECHNICAL INFORMATION

Manufacture Date: 1996 - 1998 

Oil: SAE 5W-30 

Spark Plug: Champion RJ 19LM


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - that may have been a Murray with silver paint. Never knew Echo put out a blower though...... kinda disappointed they went that way though. I absolutely love their other lawn equipment. I'll take it over Stihl any day.....


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> Yeah - that may have been a Murray with silver paint. Never knew Echo put out a blower though...... kinda disappointed they went that way though.


I'll update if I can find out any other information on my own and also if they respond to my inquiry.


----------

